# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Հայկօ-ի, Գալաթեա-ի և Yeghoyan-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Հայկօ-ն սկսում է, Գալաթեա-ն շարունակում, Æþelwulf-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես իմ պապից եմ լսել, իմ պապը՝ իր պապից, իսկ պապիս պապը՝ մի տաճիկ չարչուց, որ ժուկով-ժամանակով, յոթ սարից այն կողմ, յոթ ծովից այն կողմ կար մի փոքրիկ, բայց գեղեցիկ ու հեքիաթային թագավորություն։ Հանգիստ-ուրախ ապրում էին այդ թագավորությունում մարդիկ, մշակում էին բերրի հողը, հարկ էին տալիս թագավորին, ծածուկ հիանում արքայադստեր փարթամ գեղեցկությամբ. փոթորիկները շրջանցում էին թագավորությունը, պատերազմ նույնիսկ ամենածերերը չէին հիշում, ու երջանիկ էին։ Բայց օրերից մի օր թագավորությունում որտեղից որտեղ լույս է ընկնում մի արնախում վիշապ, անունն էլ՝ Պաշիվ։ Լույս ըկնած-չըկնած՝ էս Պաշիվ վիշապն սկսում է իր ողջ դիվական եռանդով ամայացնել երկիրը. թունավորում է բոլոր աղբյուրները, ուտում է բոլոր հավերին, պղծում է բոլոր կանանց. մի խոսքով՝ ոչ թե վիշապ էր, այլ կրակ ու պատիժ։ Թագավորն հավաքում է իր նազիր-վեզիրներին, նստում, գլուխ գլխի են տալիս ու որոշում են արքայական զորքն ուղարկել Պաշիվին կարգի հրավիրելու։ Վերցնում է զորքը կարգի հրավիրատոմսը, կապում լավագույն փողկապն ու արքայի գլխավորությամբ ճամփա ընկնում։ Սակայն դարավոր խաղաղությունն հանգիստը թմրեցրել ու թուլացրել էին զորքին։ Եվ ահա, Պաշիվին եռակի ռևերանսով ողջունելուց կես րոպե անց, երբ զորքի մի կեսն արդեն խանձված էր, մյուս կեսն էլ՝ մարսված, թագավորը հասկանում է, որ կոնվենցիոն մեթոդներով անհնար է պայքարել հրաբխաշունչ ու սղոցաժանիք վիշապի դեմ, ու թագավորությունով մեկ հրովարտակ է տարածում. ով կարողանա հաղթել ժանտ Պաշիվին, կստանա արքայադստեր ձեռքն ու ոչ միայն։

Իսկ էդ թագավորության հեռու-հեռավոր գյուղերից մեկում ապրում-աշխատում էր մի խե՜ղճ, աղքատ գյուղացի, անունը՝ Գրաստամատ։ Էս Գրաստամատը առավոտից իրիկուն ձիու պես բանելիս է լինում, բայց մեկ է՝ ունեցած-չունեցածը մի մրոտ խրճիթ էր ու երեք կտրիճ զավակ՝ Հերոն, Զերոն ու Հոմոն։ Ավագ որդի Հերոն մի վեհանձն ասպետ էր ու խիզախ դյուցազուն. օր-օրի էր մեծացել, երեք ամսականում քարկապ էր գցել տան բոլոր օձերին, զգետնել Բոխաղ շանը և ընդհանրապես՝ իսկական հերոս էր, եթե չհաշվենք, որ կյանքում ոչ մի հերոսություն արած չկար։ Զերոն, ընդհակառակը, բութ ու շատակեր, հարթաթաթ ու հարթուղեղ մի արարած է լինում, բնազդերից միայն ուտելն ու բազմանալն էին, երազանքներից՝ խոզի բուդն ու հարևանուհի Ազդրուշը։ Իսկ Հոմոն… Չար լեզուները բամբասում էին, որ Հոմոն գոմում է ծնվել։ Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինքն այդպես էր բացատրում իր «Գոմո» մականունը, ընդ որում՝ բացատրությունը համեմում էր բազմաթիվ նվաղկուն հոգոցներով, պտտում էր նշաձև աչիկներն ու ծիկրակում հարևանուհի Ազդրուշի մարդուն։

Եվ ահա մի օր արքայի մունետիկը փող է փչում Գրաստամատենց գյուղի հրապարակում ու հայտարարում. «Ո՜վ ժողովուրդ, մեր արքայազարմ, արքայից արքա, նորին արքայություն Թերիազար Գուստավ Էմմանուիլ Ֆրիդրիխ ֆոն Շպրիցը խոստանում է, որ Պաշիվ վիշապին հաղթողին կնվիրի արքայադստեր ձեռքը, թագավորության կեսն ու հարյուր ճորտ»:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.02.2009), Ariadna (17.02.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Chilly (20.02.2009), cold skin (17.01.2009), comet (18.05.2009), helium (09.02.2010), impression (06.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (05.01.2009), Rhayader (08.01.2009), Sona_Yar (18.05.2009), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Բարեկամ (01.06.2009), Դատարկություն (08.02.2010), Եկվոր (18.05.2009), Լեո (17.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2009), Քամի (07.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

- Արքայադստեր ձե՞ռքը,- գոչում է Հերոն, վազելով մտնում խրճիթ, կապում թուր-թվանքն ու ուսը գցում հավատարիմ սազը։
- Թագավորության կե՜սը…- մռթմռթում է Զերոն հայտարարությունից կես ժամ անց, հանկարծ գիտակցում, թե ինչ է ասել, մատը քթից հանում ու սկսում մյուս ձեռքի մատերի վրա համրել, թե թագավորության կեսում քանի՜ ազդր ու ազդրամեջ կլինի։
- Հարյու՜ր ճո՜րտ,- ծոր է տալիս Հոմոն ու հեղգ նվաղում, ապա հուշիկ մտնում է խրճիթի բուդուարը, կապում երկնագույն արխալուղը, դնում վարդագույն փափախն ու ձայն տալիս.- Հերուլի՜կ, Զերոլի՜նյո, պապու՜սիկ, ես հելա՜, տղանե՜ր։

Հրաժեշտ են տալիս, ուրեմն, եղբայրներն իրենց ծերունի հորն ու ճամփա ընկնում։ Արագ թե դանդաղ, երկար թե կարճ, Զերոյին գոմերից դուրս քաշելով, Հոմոյին՝ գոմիկներից՝ հասնում են Արքայական Պալատ։ Ներս են մտնում քաջարի գեղջուկ եղբայրները թագավորական սրահ, անցնում Ազդարարի կողքով, որ գարշանքից փակած է լինում քիթը, ու քայլում դեպի գահը։

- Հերոստար, Զերոստոմ և Հոմիասեռ Գրաստամատիչնե՛ր,- որոտաձայն զզվում է Ազդարարն ու գավազանով կործանիչ հարված հասցնում հատակին։ Եղբայրներն ուսերից թափ են տալիս առաստաղի ծեփի կտորտանքներն ու մոտենում գահին։ Էստեղ պետք է ասենք, որ մեծն Թերիազար Գուստավ Էմմանուիլ Ֆրիդրիխ Ֆոն Շպրիցը, մեղմ ասած, շատ թույլ առողջություն ուներ, իսկ ճիշտն ասած՝ կլոր տարին հիվանդ սատկում էր։ Իզուր չէ, որ իմաստուն ժողովուրդն արքայից արքա Թերիազարին ջերմիկ-մտերմիկ կոչում էր Թերի։ Ուրեմն՝ գահի վրա թագավորի փոխարեն եղբայրների առաջ հառնում է ջեռակների մի կույտ ու դեղերի մի լեռ։ Ապա բուժական կույտը ցնցվում է, ճեղք է տալիս ու ճեղքից երևում են Թագավորի այտուցված այտն ու վառ-դեղին ձախ աչքը։

- Օ՞վ էք, ի՞նչ էք ուզում,- էսպես է բարբառում անգրագետ արքան։

Հերոն խորը գլուխ է տալիս, ուշադիր կարդում է գահի կողքին փակցրած հայտարարությունը («Թ ու Ք տառերը շբոթելու համար՝ մահապատիժ։ Ձեր Թաքավոր»), և էսպես է ասում.

- Ձե՛րդ արքայություն, ժպիրհ Պաշիվն ամայացնում է մեր անծայրածիր...

Հենց այս պահին Ազդարարը որոտաց. «Նորին դստրություն Հուրիա Էսմերալդա Էստելլա Բիկինելլա դե լյա Գլամուր», հատակը դղրդաց գավազանի հարվածից, և երերացող ջահի հետ դաշնաքայլ՝ օրոր-շորոր ներս մտավ չքնաղ արքայադուստրը։ Չքնաղ էր Հուրիան. նրա պես գեղեցկուհի օրը ցերեկով - ճրագի լույսով Թագավորությունով մեկ չէիր գտնի։ Վարդաբույր, լուսաճառագ՝ հուշիկ-լռիկ անցավ Արքայադուստրը եղբայրների կողքով, մեղմ դիպավ իր փղոսկրե ուսով Հոմոյին, բոց աչերով այրեց Հերոյին ու բազմեց Արքայի կողքին։ Ապա հանեց ատլաս պատմուճանը, և ցնցված եղբայրները տեսան, որ Արքայադստեր հագի մետաքսյա շղարշը երեք ափաչափից էլ քիչ էր թաքցնում-ծածկում և որ ավելի շատ ընդգծում էր նրա փարթամ ուրվագծերը, քան քողարկում։

----------

Ariadna (17.02.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Chilly (20.02.2009), comet (18.05.2009), impression (06.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (05.01.2009), Rhayader (08.01.2009), Sona_Yar (18.05.2009), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Բարեկամ (01.06.2009), Դատարկություն (08.02.2010), Եկվոր (18.05.2009), Լեո (17.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2009), Քամի (07.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հերոն տեղնուտեղը սիրահարվեց, գույն տվեց-գույն առավ, և մինչ Հոմոն կցկտուր որձկում էր, իսկ Զերոն, սյան հետևում թաքնված, կասկածելի շարժումներ էր անում, ուսից ցած բերեց սազը և, ծնկելով Արքայադսեր գահի առջև ու աշխատելով չնայել շղարշե բաղձալի եռանկյունուն, էսպես երգեց.

_Հոյահմա, փափկաշքեղ՝ ո՜վ իմ հրաշք թանկագին,
Խաս ու ղումաշ ինձ չեն զսպի. կգըրավեմ քո հոգին,
Ճըղեմ-անցնեմ հազար շղարշ, հաղթեմ դըժխեմ վիշապին,
Միայն իմը լինես հավետ, զգամ քո շունչը իմ կրծքին։

Ծով աչքերդ՝ սուրսայր նետեր, դոշդ՝ ալեծուփ օվկիան,
Բաբախում է սիրտըս բյուրեղ քո տեսիլքով դյութական,
Վերին-ստորին շրթունքներդ՝ սիրո դարպաս ու մեհյան,
Կանչում են ինձ. կըգամ, միայն՝ մուտքս լինի նյութական։_

Երգում է դյուրագրգիռ Հերոն, ու սազի քաղցր հնչյունների հետ մեկտեղ՝ դահլիճն ասես լույսով է լցվում, թացանում են Ազդարարի աչքերն ու Արքայադստեր շղարշ եռանկյունին, ու չքնաղ Հուրիան սիրատոչոր հայացքը գամում է Հերոյի ամրակուռ սազիկին։ Նույնիսկ վատառողջ Թագավորն է հուզվում, դուրս է սողում սպեղանիների կույտի տակից և թափահարելով գայիոսնի փոխարեն թևի տակ դրած ահռելի ջերմաչափը՝ ասթմայաձայն խզզում է.

- Լա՛վ էս երքում, բան չունեմ ասելու։ Վիշապին է՞լ երքելով պիտի սըբանես։
- Ինձ որ՝ սպանեց,- զզվանքից կանաչած՝ մրմնջում է Հոմոն։
- Տղա՛, տղա՛,- հազում է Թագավորը,- Գնալու էք գլուխներտ ուտեք։ Լսի՝ ինչ էմ ասում. իմ Թաքավորության հեռավոր անգյուններից մեկում՝ Սեվ Անտառում, մի իմաստուն պառավ է աբրում։ Իրան հարցրու, կարող է՝ մի բան հուշի։
- Անչափ շնորհակալ ու երախտապարտ ենք, ո՜վ Արքայից Արքա,- սկսում է օճառաբույր քսմսվել Հերոն,- ո՜հ, Արեգակդ ճրագաց, շտեմարանդ իմաստության և կաճառդ բարության։ Դու՛, որ...
- Ռա՜դ,- հանկարծ մռնչում է բարության կաճառը. երիկամային քարերն էին շարժվել.- Մինչեվ Պաշիվին սըբանած չլինեք, աչքիս չերեվաք, գյադե՛ք։
- Բայց...
- Դու՜րսսսսսս,- շնչարգելության հերթական նոպայից խեղդվելով՝ եռացող թեյնիկի ձայն է հանում Թագավորը։

Հերոն ու Հոմոն խորը գլուխ են տալիս, սյան հետևից հանում են երանությամբ ծխող Զերոյին ու դուրս ելնում Պալատից։ Շատ են գնում թե քիչ՝ մեկ էլ հասնում են Սև Անտառ։ Անտառի հենց մեջտեղում՝ կակաչի դաշտում, մի մենավոր խրճիթ է լինում։ Զգույշ բացում են դուռը եղբայրները, մտնում ներս ու սկսում զարմացած չորս կողմը նայել.

- Թու թու թու, չա՛ր սատանա,- վախենում է Հերոն՝ տեսնելով առաստաղից կախ չորացած սունկերի ողկույզները, կակաչի փնջերն ու կանեփի տերևները։ - Հեքիմ է, ինչ է...
- Վայ չէ՜, Հերու՛լ, դերձա՛կ է տատին, - վրդովվում է Հոմոն։- Տե՜ս, էն էլ՝ ասեղները։ Վայ ինչ էլ սու՜ր են։ Սուր-սուրուլիկ, հաստ-հաստուլիկ, ճուճ-ճու...
- Էտի աչքիս արաբ ա, - ընդհատում է Զերոն՝ ոտքով բզբզելով պատի երկայնքով մեկ շարած նարգիլեները։ - Արաբ դերձակ-հեքիմ... Յախք։ Հելանք ստեղից։ Հոմո՛, Հերոյին ասա՝ ես դուրսն եմ։
- Հերոյի՞ն,- հանկարծ մի կռնչոց է գալիս խրճիթի խավար խորքերից։ Հերոյի՞ն։ Ու՞ր է։- Ու կաղին տալով՝ մթության միջից դեպի եղբայրներն է գալիս մի այլանդակ պառավ՝ մրոտ գդալն ու վառվող խանձողը ձեռքին։- Բերե՜ք, բերեք ի՜նձ։ Հերոյի՜ն։

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.01.2009), Ariadna (17.02.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Chilly (20.02.2009), comet (18.05.2009), helium (09.02.2010), impression (06.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (05.01.2009), Norton (18.05.2009), Rhayader (08.01.2009), Sona_Yar (18.05.2009), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Բարեկամ (01.06.2009), Դատարկություն (08.02.2010), Եկվոր (18.05.2009), Երկնային (06.01.2009), Երվանդ (06.01.2009), Լեո (18.05.2009), Ուլուանա (05.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010), Վիշապ (05.01.2009), Քամի (07.01.2009), Ֆրեյա (21.02.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Պառավի անձկալի, լոմկայադրոշմ ռեխը սնայպերավարի ուղղվեց Հերոյի ապոլոնից հինգ պակաս սֆաթին։
Հերոն հետ-հետ ճեմելով կիսաժպիտ նկարեց դեմքին՝ փորձելով հիշել գյուղի ծխական դպրոցի մգլած մազերով վարժապետի՝ ընկեր Դասատուրի խոսքերը։ Ասում էր՝ "նույնիսկ եթե ուզում ես հետ տալ մարդու աչքին՝ եղիր հնարավորինս քաղաքավարի ու սիրալիր"։
- Հերոն եմ, տատի, ինչու՞ եք հարցնում։
- Արյա այ, աբուշ լագոդ, ես քեզ ի՞նչ տատի, շները քեզ տատի։
Ձեռքի խանձողը կալաշի պես պահեց Հերոյի փայծաղին։
- Լոմկա ա՞ ընգեր, - Զերոն էր։
Իրեն ընկեր Դասատուրը դաս չէր տվել։ 
Հոմոն կողքանց մոտեմոտ արեց պառավին։
- Տղա թող ունե՞ս, տատաշ։
- Մտեք ներս, - դեղնած, կիսաթափած չափառների արանքով նետեց պառավն ու, պատասխանի չսպասելով, մտավ ներս։
Եղբայրներն իրար նայելով մոտեցան դռանը։

Հերոն առաջինը մտավ։
- Իշ կա։ Խի եք ճխտվել ստե՞,- պառավը նստեց մասաժոռով ճոճաթոռին, կողքի դարակին դրած "Forbs"-ը քաշեց աչքերի դիմաց ու սկսեց ճռճռացնել...ճռ-ճռռ...ճռ-ճռռ..
- Չքնաղ արքայադուստրը..- սկսեց Հերոն։
- Փող-մողը, - Զերոն էր։
Հոմոն մտել էր ճոճաթոռի հետևն ու ճռ-ճռռ-ին համահունչ տարօրինակ շարժումներ էր անում։
- Հա լավ...պարզա, - ասաց պառավը՝ դիմելով բոլոր երեքին ու չարախինդ ժպիտով ընդհատեց ճռճռացնել։
Ճոճաթոռի հետևից չբավարարվածությունից սմքած դեմքով դուրս եկավ Հոմոն։

Պառավը աչքերը տնկեց Հերոյի վրա։ 
- Ինչի՞դ ա պետք արքայադուստրը...հոպ, սազդ դիր ուրդուց, որ հանիր, քանի ուրիշ տեղումդ չի հայտնվել։
Հերոն կմկմաց.
- Դե սիրուն-միրուն ա։ Ուզում-մուզում եմ։ 
- Հարիֆ...դո՞ւ, արյա, - Զերոյին էր նայում արդեն։
- Դե փող կա մեջը վռոձի։
- Փողի մեռած .. բա դու՞, քուրո։
Հոմոն նվազկուն շշնջաց.
- Ճորտեեր, տղանեեեր...ինչքան տղաներ կան մեր շրջկենտրոնուու՛մ..
- Թու քո նամուսին..դու Գեյթոն Ջոն էլ կլսես...սադո-մազո սարքավորում ունեմ նախկին տնվորիցս մնացած, ուզում ե՞ս, հերոյինի դիմաց։
Հոմոն առաջ եկավ։
- Հոմո, դրա ժամանակը չի, - Հերոն չդիմացավ, - թագավորը քո մոտ ա ուղարկել, պառավ, ասա, ինչ անենք։ 

- Կգնաք կողքի գյուղը, Խոտարքունիք-Թողիք, մի հատ բիձա ա աբրում, բաղնիքի վարիչն ա, անունը՝ Մաչալբեկ։ Բերեք ստե։ Եթե կարեցաք՝ կասեմ ինչ անեք, որ ուզածներիդ հասնեք։ Իսկ հիմա, - պառավը թոքերը մի բոլ շունչ հավաքեց ու տրակտորի տակ ընկնող Շվարցնեգերի պես ճղավեց,-  սիկտիիիիրրրր։

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.01.2009), Ariadna (17.02.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Chilly (26.02.2009), comet (18.05.2009), Dorian (18.05.2009), impression (06.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.02.2009), Norton (18.05.2009), Rhayader (08.01.2009), Sona_Yar (18.05.2009), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Դատարկություն (08.02.2010), Երկնային (06.01.2009), Երվանդ (06.01.2009), Հայկօ (07.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2009), Քամի (07.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Հայկօ-ի, Գալաթեա-ի և Æþelwulf-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը» տարբերակից վերանվանվել է «Հայկօ-ի, Գալաթեա-ի և Yeghoyan-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը» տարբերակով, պատմվածքը ավարտին հասցնելու համար Yeghoyan-ն ունի 3 օր ժամանակ:*

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ու ստեղ գյադա-գյուդա Գրաստամատիչները ոչ դես ոչ դեն, իրար վրա, իրար հերթ չտալով, մենակ էն հասկացան, որ արդեն Մաչալբեկի բաղնիսումը խանձվում էին: Հերոն թե.
-Տղեք, պասեք` տըսնիմ հուր է էդ բիձեն: 
-Ստիարենք էլի, հուր պիտի ըլնի,-կողքերը նայելով վրա տվեց Զերոն:
Մեկ էլ դղրդալեն, ֆսֆսալեն իրան մեջ քցեց Մաչալբեկ բիձեն.
-Ի ՞ նչ եք կորցրել մեր գեղումը.
-Հի-հի…- քթի տակ հռհռում էր Հոմոն,- դե արի ու սրան տար տատուշի մոտ:
-Ձենդ, արա, հեսա տանում ենք,- վրա տվեց Զերոն, ու գլուխը տնկեց դեպի ֆսֆսան բիձեն,- ձյաձ, գործովն ենք էկալ, կարում ենք իրար հասկանանք :Goxakan: 
-Արյա, այ գյադեք, կարո ՞ ղ ա ջոկալ եք` ես էլ ձեր հարիֆն եմ, հլա մի արագ կամ խանձվում եք կամ էլ ռադներդ քաշում եք բաղնիսիցս, իզ ու թոզներդ չտենաաաաամ, :Goblin:  -դղրդաց, ճղճղաց ամբողջ ջանդակով մեկ Մաչալբեկը: Զերոն թրջեց տակը.
-Բա որ ասում էի` էսի ըլնող բան չի :Cray: 
Հերոն ու Հոմոն շունչները պահած` մտածում էին` ոնց են սաղ-սալամաթ դուրս պրծնելու էս խանձարանից:
Զերոն թե.
- Չամալբեկ ջան, ինչի ՞ ես ղժղժում, ասինք` գործով ենք էկալ, չէ ՞: :Huh: 
-Մաչալբեկ :Shout:  գոռաց բիձեն:
-Հա, Չամալբեկ ջան, դե ես էլ էի էլի էդ ասում:
-Ասի` Մաչալբեկ
-Դե կարևոր չի,-իրան մեջ քցեց Հերոն,- ասածներս էն ա, որ Անտառի հենց մեջտեղում՝ կակաչի դաշտում, մի մենավոր խրճիթ կա, ու հենց էդ խրճիթում մի շատ սիրուն, մի շատ քնքուշ, աննման մի պառավ է ըսպասում քեզ, ասինք` գալիս ենք քո բաղնիսը, ինքն էլ իրա տատից լսել էր քո մասին, ասեց, թե տեսնեք Չամալբեկին, կասեք, որ ես մ.թ.ա չեմ պսակվել ու մինչև հիմա իրան եմ սպասում, թող փասափուսեն հավաքի ու գա ստեղ:
-Որ բոյի սուտ ա է ասում,-  :Shok: աչքերը չռեց Զերոն
-Արա, դե սուս մնա էլի,- կողքից բշտեց Հոմոն,- քո համար ի ՞ նչ տարբերություն, թե ինչ բոյի ա:
Էս լսելն էր, որ լսեց Մաչալբեկը, ոտները թուլացավ, տաքությունը բարձրացավ, սիրտը հելավ ընկավ ոտների տակը, մեկ էլ թե ուր ես, պառավ, գալիս եմ :Love: 
Գյադա-գյուդա Գրաստամատիչները ուրախությունից պար էին գալիս, թե գործի կեսն արված է, էլ չսպասեցին առավոտվան, հելան լուսը-մութ գիշերով ճամփա ընկան: Շատ գնացին, թե քիչ իրանք էլ չգիտեն, իրիկվան կողմերը հասան Սև անտառ: Մաչալբեկը որ մտավ խրճիթ, աչքը միանգամից առավ առաստաղից կախած չորացած սունկերի ողկույզներին, կակաչի փնջերին ու կանեփի տերևներին, աչքերը կլորացան, մինչև թոքերը ժպիտ երևաց դեմքին, արդեն օդում էր իրան պատկերացնում, մոռացավ պառավին էլ, իրա ոտքերի արանքում կորցրած սիրտն էլ:
Հերոն էս որ տեսավ, միանգամից վրա տվեց.
- Տատուշ ջան, մենք մեր գործն արել էնք, էս դու, էս էլ քո Մաչալբեկ բիձեն, դե մեզ վիշապ Պաշիվին ոչնչացնելու կոդերն ասա, մենք գնանք մեր գործին: Տատուշն էլ արդեն երանության փրփուրներից կախկրտված գյադեքին ասում է, թե որ աշխարհում, ու ամենակարևորը ոնց պիտի Պաշիվին բռնեն ու վզքաշ անեն:
Գրաստամատիչները մինչև պատալոկ շնորհակալ են լինում տատուշից ու գնում են Պաշիվ վիշապին տողադարձ անելու: Հասնում են քարանձավ` Պաշիվի առանձնատանը: Մեկ էլ տեսնեն Պաշիվ վիշապը կերուխում ա կազմակերպել :Russian:  հերթական անգամ հավաքել իրա մոտ` բերրի-գերիա դարձրել գյուղի կանանոցը:
-Վաաայ, պասիվ Վիշապը,- ասում է Հոմոն ու զգում որ չի կարողանում կանգնել ոտքերի վրա,- տղերք, թռանք,-ու փորձում է փախչել:
-Բայց լավ էլ ակտիվ ա, որտե ՞ ղ տեսար պասիվ,- :Shok: աչքերը չռած ասում է Զերոն:
-Պասիվ չի, Պաշիվ ա,- դոմփումա գլխին Հերոն:
-Ում համար պասիվ, ում համար Պաշիվ,- ասում է Հոմոն,- չմտածեք, ես պապուսիկին կբարևեմ: Գլուխը առնում, ոտքերը չորս անում ու վազեվազ հասնում է տուն: 
Մնում են երկու եղբայր: Հերոն մտածում է` եթե հիմա վրա տանք, կարողա կնանոնց վնաս-մնաս տանք, հետո ոնց ենք մեր արածի տակից դուրս գալու: Հիշում են նարկոբան Տատուշի ասածները ու որոշում սպասեն մինչև Պաշիվիկը հարբի ու գյաբրլամիշ լինի: Քանի կսպասեին, Զերոյի աչքը կպնում ա: 
- Արա, հել, պիտի կոդը դու հավաքես:
-Թող մի քիչ էլ քնեմ, :Lazy:  խռխռալով ասում ա  Զերոն:
-Արա, ինչ քնել, հել ու հիշի` Պաշիվ վիշապին հաղթողինն է արքայադստեր ձեռքը և ոչ միայն:
- Էդ ոչ միայնը կտաք ինձ:
-Բայց ի՞նչ կա էդ ոչ միայնի մեջ, որ տենց կպած ուզում ես :Dntknw: 
-Արա, դե քո համար ի ՞ նչ տարբերություն, ուզում եմ` տվեք էլի:
- Քոնն ա, հել, ուշադիր լսի` ինչ ես անելու, հենց ծառը ճռռցնեմ ուրեմն կոդը հավաքելու ժամանակն ա, հավքում ես,` հետո սեղմում ես Enter ու գնում ես կանգնում Պաշիվի պոչի մոտ: Հենց գմբգմբոցը ընկնի մեր Պաշիվիկի ականջը, ես վերևից կթռնեմ գլխին ու օբեռկոտ վերևից, տուր թե կտաս շան ճակատին ու լեշը կփռեմ ոտքերիդ տակ: Ամեն ինչ անում են ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես պայմանավորվել էին, և վերջ, հրաժեշտ յոթ ուղեղանի վիշապին էլ, իրա բռնած գործին էլ, մինչև էսօր էլ ձեն-ձունը չկա: 
Որպես ապացույց Հերոն կտրում է վիշապ Պաշիվի պոչից ու ճամփա են ընկնում դեպի արքայից արքա, նորին արքայություն Թերիազար Գուստավ Էմմանուիլ Ֆրիդրիխ ֆոն Շպրիցի Արքայական Պալատը: Թագավորական սրահ են մտնում քաջարի գեղջուկ, կապտաաչքախառը եղբայրները, անցնում Ազդարարի կողքով, որ նորից գարշանքից փակած քթով, միայն աչքերով հետևում է եղբայրների չարքաշ-քարքաշ աշխատանքին: 
-Ձեռդ քանդակափառ, ներկայացել էն Գրաստամատիչներ եղբայրներից երկուսը, կհրամայեք ինչպե՞ս վարվել:
-Վարվել,-ջերմաչափը թափ տալով` բոռում է արքան ճռճռալով: 
Եվ վարվում է Ազդարարը: Հենց այդ պահին օրոր-շորորալով ներս է մտնում չքնաղ արքայադուստր`Հուրիան: 
Հերոն, առաջ ընկնելով, ցույց է տալիս Պաշիվ վիշապի պոչը, և որպես փոխհատուցում, ինչպես խոստացել էր արքան ստանում է չքնաղ դստրության` Հուրիա Էսմերալդա Էստելլա Բիկինելլա դե լյա Գլամուրի ձեռքը, Զերոն ստանում է իր և ոչ միայնը, Հոմոն էլ հրեն պտտում է իր նշաձև աչիկներն ու ծիկրակում հարևանուհի և ոչ միայն Ազդրուշի մարդուն:

----------

CactuSoul (08.02.2010), davidus (08.02.2010), Rhayader (20.02.2010), Sona_Yar (20.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Դատարկություն (08.02.2010), Կաթիլ (09.02.2010), Հայկօ (08.02.2010), Շինարար (08.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆհու՛, պրծավ  :Jpit: : Շնորհակալություն, *Yeghoyan* ջան, դարավոր փոշուց չվախենալու ու ավարտ գրելու համար  :Smile: :

----------

Yeghoyan (02.03.2010)

----------

